# Demon (5 mo.) & His 1st Playdate!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so here are the long awaited 5 month pics, he is 25" tall at the shoulder and weighs in now at 44lbs. He is getting sooo big and growing like a weed. These are from the day he turned 5 mo.










































These pics were from this last weekend, I have a friend who's got a Min Pin that Demon just loves, lol, so they went for their first playdate, He LOVED it 








oops had to stop and potty, lol - 
















He almost had her - 








and Kita turned, SHARP, and Demon biffed it - 

































































ALright so that's all for now, I will be taking everyone for a pic shoot in blue bonnets next week


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow he grew so tall so quick thats amazing he is a good looking puppy so cute. Too bad you couldn't capture the minpin I like those little dogs, they are little balls of fire =)


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He's one handsome guy. This photo made me laugh so hard! Great Shot!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics he's sooo beautiful  I love the pic of him biffin it it totally reminds me of Dosia. He does a face plant at least once a week 
Man he is maturing very well can't wait to see more pics in a few months he's gunna be absolutly stunning


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

David - Thank you he is getting big quick, lol. Hahah I couldn't get the Min Pin she was sooooo freakin fast,lol

Elvis - that is my fave pic, that's his Dee-Dee-Dee look 

Krystal - hahah he does that everyday, playing with penny, is the funniest thing ever, can't wait for him to be more graceful 

thank you all for the compliments


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I already commented on him on the other forum,but I had to come here and see him again!Handsome boy!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's very purdy!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww he is so cool!! Love me some Demon.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks all, he is a great boy and growing nicely and getting big


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I love himmmm.
I wannnnnntttt him lol.
I like the one where he fell lol.
So cute


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL Poor Demon not quite got the hang of his new legs yet! Amazing how big he is getting!!

...how long do the ears have to stay taped?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nizmosmommy said:


> I love himmmm.
> I wannnnnntttt him lol.
> I like the one where he fell lol.
> So cute


lol do you think Tiva and Nismo would welcome a Dobe brother or sister, lol? Cause if ya really want one  I laughed sooo hard girl.



Sydney said:


> LOL Poor Demon not quite got the hang of his new legs yet! Amazing how big he is getting!!
> 
> ...how long do the ears have to stay taped?


hahah no doubt Sydney, but he got up and kept on going like it was no big deal, he did stop to look at me while I was lmaooo at him  I have been told his ears need to stay posted until after he is done teething so for at least another month or so  I saw Arson's ears, lookin good, will you have to post his?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwwww he's looking gorgeous! 

Tye, I think it's time.... just hand him over to me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so jealous! I want a Dobie!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

cute pics thanks for sharing.hes looking good


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahah no doubt Sydney, but he got up and kept on going like it was no big deal, he did stop to look at me while I was lmaooo at him  I have been told his ears need to stay posted until after he is done teething so for at least another month or so  I saw Arson's ears, lookin good, will you have to post his?


Wow that's a long time! I am hoping to not have to post Arson's ears, but we may do one or two tapings just to ensure they really stand properly


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG he is GORGEOUS i.am.. so jealous! He's lost his puppy face and hes really getting lanky now lol.. I love him!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> He's one handsome guy. This photo made me laugh so hard! Great Shot!


my girfriend and I both as well


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Demon is looking awesome, he is a such a happy pup and it shows.
Can't wait til his ears are tapeless!!! loll @ the face dive


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Wow that's a long time! I am hoping to not have to post Arson's ears, but we may do one or two tapings just to ensure they really stand properly


Yes it is a long time but well worth it after they come out perfect, lol. I think Arson's crop looks stunning  i can't wait to see them when they are all healed. Do APBT's have to have the ears shaved to keep them clean like Dobes do?



Chinadog said:


> OMG he is GORGEOUS i.am.. so jealous! He's lost his puppy face and hes really getting lanky now lol.. I love him!


lol girl, don't be jealous, you can have Demon for a weekend and see if ya really want one, lol  I know I looked at him when I was taking these pics thinking the same thing, no more puppy face, he is becoming a young man now  But I am happy he is happy and healthy 



NinaThePitbull said:


> my girfriend and I both as well


Thanks to the both of you 



DueceAddicTed said:


> Demon is looking awesome, he is a such a happy pup and it shows.
> Can't wait til his ears are tapeless!!! loll @ the face dive


Thanks Ronnie, I am glad he is so happy and it shows, I too will be way to happy to not have to tape the ears, lol, lmaoo girl I laughed for like 5 minutes about the face plant


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hehe... Ok.. I will need your address and zipcode if iam to.."babysit" my lil demon boy lol   Does babysit mean I have to give him back???!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol girl, I'll send him to ya for the weekend and yes it means ya gotta give him back, but like I said after ya babysit if ya really want one, you can have a Demon puppy when I breed him, but that'll be in like 2 years after all health tests and training and titles are earned  But Demon is packing his bag already


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

He did have to have them shaved for surgery, but thats the only time they shave them...thankfully poor guy looks funny!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol see I will have to constantly trim the hair where the crop occured, the hair grows back, makes the ear look fuzzy on the cut side, so ya gotta trim it before a show, lol


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

hes such a handsome boy he looks very athletic and shiny in the sun!
did you get him a long crop?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wow she's so tall now! 
she's beautiful!!!!!! i want one so bad.
how are you liking the dobie as a breed?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

rednose_momma said:


> hes such a handsome boy he looks very athletic and shiny in the sun!
> did you get him a long crop?


Thanks rednose_momma, he eats Diamond puppy formula  And his crop is called a working crop, when the tape comes off you will see, I wll post a pic of the long and the show crop and Demon's ears, you'll be able to see the difference 



Nizmo said:


> wow she's so tall now!
> she's beautiful!!!!!! i want one so bad.
> how are you liking the dobie as a breed?


lol yes he is tall now, he's gonna be a big boy  When you are ready if you really want one, let me know  I actually grew up around DObes, my parents used to breed and raise them in the early 80's. My first love for any breed of dog, so I have always wanted another one and then I found the APBT, lol. But I love the Dobe breed as a whole, they are smart and easy to train and they are so very protective naturally, his training is so easy.


----------

